# Guitar stands on stage?



## ke7mix (Oct 22, 2013)

My band Avoid the Void has two guitarists and a bassist, we play in one tuning and all have a backup instrument. My question is, is it too anoying to see a local band play a show with a seven guitar stand holder on the side of the stage with three extra instruments in it. Or would it be better to have three single stands on stage


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 22, 2013)

Get a more compact, easier to move stand. Looking like an ass shouldn't be your motivation here, safely, quickly, and easily moving your gear should be. 

For the record, I've seen bands get FAR more hate for taking forever to get their crap off the stage than to have x-amount actually on the stage. 

There are a few companies making quality, 3-instrument racks and stands.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Oct 22, 2013)

^yep. A more compact, 3 guitar stand would be your safest bet and would take up less floor space so there's less chance of tripping over the stand or god forbid knock over guitars  

I've got a ProLine 7 guitar stand and would definitely get a 3 guitar stand from them for my band if we start playing more shows


----------



## BenSolace (Oct 23, 2013)

ke7mix said:


> My band Avoid the Void has two guitarists and a bassist, we play in one tuning and all have a backup instrument. My question is, is it too anoying to see a local band play a show with a seven guitar stand holder on the side of the stage with three extra instruments in it. Or would it be better to have three single stands on stage



Kinda made me chuckle that you're worried about what people will think of your guitar stand 

You could go for one of those Hercules (I think thats the brand?) stands that holds 3 guitars back to back as an alternative to the inline ones. Either that or splurge and get one of those Scott Dixon 3 guitar flight cases that also acts as a stand. I'd have one (or two!) if I could afford it!


----------



## that short guy (Oct 23, 2013)

I saw breaking benjamin several years ago (around the time the So Cold song came out) and the singer kept his other guitar that he would switch out ever few songs or so behind him right beside the drum kit. I actually thought it was kinda cool.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 23, 2013)

However you need to have your guitars on stage is fine with everyone! I don't think I've ever heard ('cept maybe some very, very young guys) anyone talking shit about people having extra guitars or too big of a stand....people will talk shit if you break a string and can't finish a set, or you take 15 minutes restringing your guitar...or as mentioned, you take fvcking forever to strike the stage....Played a show a few weeks ago where a dude broke his low E on a Floyd -equipped guitar and he looks up and goes "Does anyone have a guitar with a Floyd Rose in drop D tuning?"...then he stood there while everyone looked around like "uhhh, no?!?" and proceeds to restring his guitar while the drummer and vocalist are just fvcking off...at least you'll be prepared, even too big of a guitar rack!


----------



## Lokasenna (Oct 23, 2013)

Just for the purpose of having less gear on the stage...

https://www.stringswing.com/category/products/on-stage-use2/amp-hangers


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 23, 2013)

Lokasenna said:


> Just for the purpose of having less gear on the stage...
> 
> https://www.stringswing.com/category/products/on-stage-use2/amp-hangers



So in order to reduce stage clutter you recommend drilling into the venue's walls and hanging your guitars? I'm sure they'll be thrilled.


----------



## Lokasenna (Oct 24, 2013)

They have hangers that go on the side of your cab, doofus.


----------



## sage (Oct 24, 2013)

For those amp hangers to work, I'd need a full stack, otherwise the guitar would just be sitting on the ground, leaning into the hanger. 

I've used those 3-guitar stands that hold the guitars back to back. The amount of times those things get kicked over, ugh. I left it at a show accidentally and never bothered to pick it up again. I have a 9 guitar Warwick Rockstand at the studio. I like it a lot. I've brought it to a show, but I'm actually the only guy that brings a backup, so it is kind of silly to have two guitars in a nine guitar stand. I'd like to get a 5 guitar stand for portability's sake, but I just bought a 10 foot trailer for work, so portability is no longer an issue. Parking downtown, on the other hand...


----------



## thraxil (Oct 24, 2013)

Do they need to be on a stand? I'd tune and prep the backup guitars before the set, but leave them in cases out of the way beside the stage. Only takes a few seconds longer to pull a guitar out of a case than off a stand and you know they're protected and not slowing down teardown.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Oct 26, 2013)

thraxil said:


> Do they need to be on a stand? I'd tune and prep the backup guitars before the set, but leave them in cases out of the way beside the stage. Only takes a few seconds longer to pull a guitar out of a case than off a stand and you know they're protected and not slowing down teardown.



Also a good option  

My band's done this a few times, and it took only a few seconds longer for the other guitarist to run to my side of the stage to grab a spare out of the case (backup guitar/bass were on my side) put it on and plug back into his rig than if he had to run over to a stand and do the same thing.


----------



## scottro202 (Oct 27, 2013)

thraxil said:


> Do they need to be on a stand? I'd tune and prep the backup guitars before the set, but leave them in cases out of the way beside the stage. Only takes a few seconds longer to pull a guitar out of a case than off a stand and you know they're protected and not slowing down teardown.



This is what I usually do. I even leave the case open so I can just grab it and go if I need to switch mid-song, God forbid


----------



## HellGamer666 (Oct 31, 2013)

Plenty of good alternatives suggested here but man, nobody's going to care if you have too big of a rack for your backup instruments unless you're blocking an exit, or something. So long as you can access the instruments and move them around without taking up anyone else's time, you're golden.


----------



## MikeDojcsak (Oct 31, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Get a more compact, easier to move stand. Looking like an ass shouldn't be your motivation here, safely, quickly, and easily moving your gear should be.
> 
> For the record, I've seen bands get FAR more hate for taking forever to get their crap off the stage than to have x-amount actually on the stage.
> 
> There are a few companies making quality, 3-instrument racks and stands.



Nailed it. I don't see a problem with getting a 7 guitar stand. Load up all your guitars before you get onstage and it minimizes set up and changeover times.


----------

